# Firestone Front Initial Tray Embossed Fender: Painted or Stainless



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 4, 2019)

Seeking a front fender or a pair (front and rear) in either stainless steel or painted steel for a Huffman badged: Firestone. If the initial tray is missing I am still interested. Please call/text: 717-554-2176, email: brant@bmgart.com or PM; please do not post here. Kindly, Brant
Thanks to Todd  and Shawn for images. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 4, 2019)

Man I gotta get one of these someday. Great bike!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 19, 2019)

bump please


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 9, 2019)

Saturday bump please


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 16, 2019)

bumpy.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 22, 2019)

bumper cars!


----------



## John (Mar 22, 2019)

Frames were made for one or the other fender.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 22, 2019)

John said:


> Frames were made for one or the other fender.




Thank you for your input John.  So are you saying the frame for the painted fenders is different from the frame for the stainless steel fenders?


----------



## John (Mar 22, 2019)

The frames are a little longer or shorter for the depth of the fender.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 15, 2019)

MLC bump


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hummmmmmmm


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 30, 2020)

Any out there??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2021)

October 2021 bump!


----------



## John (Oct 4, 2021)

Firestone supreme came with aluminum fenders too


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 7, 2021)

Christmas money bump!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 22, 2022)

Need a pile of swap money?  Please sell me your fenders!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 24, 2022)

June bump.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 21, 2022)

August bump.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2022)

Oct 1, bump


----------

